# altima engine swap?



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

whats a good engine swap for a 1995 altima, and where could i find out more info about it?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

2000-2001 is best for you. low mileage and those engines have 5hp more than older altimas.
car-part.com


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Are those the same KA? Or did they swich out the blocK?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

same KAs. same iron block. but they did something inside to make more hp. probably cams or higher compression pistons. don't know for sure. but they are direct fit. 2000-2001 will fit any altima 93-01. does not matter if it's obd1 or obd2


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

kool, ill look into that. any idea how much it might cost?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

does it put out more torque too?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

slightly more hp, slightly more tq.
you have to keep your intake manifold and your sensors along with your distributor and some other parts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is 5hp worth the work??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

probably not, truthfully. but there are other factors. 
i bought mine for the extra power, but you have to remember, an 00-01 engine is, on the average, going to have less mileage than your early-mid 90's engine. 
its not much more work though quite honestly. if youre mechanically inclined enough to swap an engine, you can do the additional swap work as well.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, I see. Makes sense. Um, can you still bolt on a turbo? and stuff like the earlier Ka20DE?


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

how much would it cost, i have a 95 altima!


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

and yea can u get turbo as well?


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

and what bout transmisson, do u have to change that too?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The other thing that comes to mind is that I think some if not all of that HP increase was due to the intake manifold redesign...which means the swap would actually not have much of an affect at all. Obviously, they didn't change the displacement. I would look up and compare the compression ratios between the two years; I doubt there's any differance there. They lost a little valvetrain weight and friction when they went to the single upper chain set-up. Might be a little differance in cam profiles...


----------

